# vivitar driver/software



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

i was given a 2nd hand vivitar 3105s camera today but cd rom for it has been lost, and the download frm the manufacturers aint working does anyone know where i can get software for it online, tried search engines with no luck:wall:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

driver: http://www.driversreal.com/vivitar_vivicam_3105s_twain_driver_stand_alone_utility_windows.htm


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

http://www.ceqna.com/cameras/1326-cameras-2.html


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

cheers man ill give it a crack


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

says page cant be found when i go to download the file


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

My bad.

http://www.vivitar.com/support.asp?model_id=6&modelname=ViviCam3105


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

im downloading that bit mate, and when i plug the cam in it says found new hardware and that, the says cannot find mass storage device drivers... any ideas???


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Can you choose to point the found hardware to a specific folder? If so, try pointing it to c:\windows\inf\

EDIT: Choose install from specific location.


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks for all ur help mate, but ive tried that last thing you suggested but its not working either


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

Why not just send Vivitar an e-mail from their website? Surely they'd point you in the direction of someone who's hosting it, or they may even mail you one out.:thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Have you tried pointing it to: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

nope but i will now cheers


----------



## astra-bertone (Mar 16, 2007)

its no working either mate. ill try emailing the company


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

stop being so tight an buy a camera!! lol


----------

